# Old (74, wear glasses) Newbie; Saw a Bowman Target Bow Yesterday



## 333grizzlies (Feb 26, 2012)

As you can see from the title, I'm old and dreaming about jumping into archery after teaching myself and getting good with a 40 pound Montgomery Wards bow as a kid. Haven't done anything with archery since around 1953 (give or take a few years). Yesterday my mouth watered when I saw a woman shooting a Bowman target bow at a local archery range. The proprietor of the range didn't seem to have a lot of equipment in stock, nor did he seem overly anxious to help me by asking/answering questions about the archery scene. All I understand from him is that I need to know what kind of equipment, and what kind of archery I want to do, because if I order something from him, it's mine, whether it's the correct equipment for me or not. Bowman seems like a cool target bow, but what else is out there? At my age, I don't fathom myself traipsing through the woods, killing game for "sport" or food. What should I do next? Let's get down to the nitty-gritty in a hurry and decide whether I have any business even considering this sport at my age:tongue:.


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm not sure where your located 333grizzlies, but given the lack of help at the local archery range you were at is disappointing. You might want to go to a well stocked bow shop where the staff will be willing to convert your dream into a reality. I thinks it's cool that your getting into archery again. A lot of the equipment has evolved since 1953 and getting a bow that is set-up for you is fairly important. It's not important how many pounds a bow is set up for, but rather one that is comfortable for you to shoot. If you find that your maintaining an interest in it, you can upgrade as you hone your skills and re-build your archery muscles. I'm not a spring chicken by any means but have shot with guys who were approaching your age, and they enjoyed it as an outing, hobby and worked at their results. Good luck and let us know how you doing...!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

The Bowman had no peer in build quality among American built bows, imo.
They are way overbuilt and absolutely hell for strong with the finest components.
Unfortunately, they were discontinued a couple of years ago but are usually available on the used market in excellent condition,
I have one original Accu-Riser and two Accu-Riser II models.
My Accu-Riser II's were the special order heavy version and are the strongest built compounds ever made but are very heavy.
There are many bows available that are topnotch quality to choose from.
Right now, my current favorite bows are the OK Archery bows from Germany but Hoyt, PSE, Mathews, and others make some good ones too.
Good luck in your search and welcome back to the game. 
Here's a pic of my silver target Bowman.


----------



## Wildan (Jul 29, 2011)

Good for you,I have been at it for 50+years.From recurves to compounds.Go to a quailty archery shop and have them fit you.If you are just going to shoot targets...maybe something in the 40-50lb.range with decent let-off.Lots of good quality bows today....maybe even used to start.


----------



## tdoor4570 (Feb 25, 2010)

Good for you to start shooting agin. I started just about 2 years ago and have bought both of my target bows here at AT I have a Hoyt Katera XL 2008 and a 2011 Martin shadowcat. Now that I'm retired have been having so much fun at the 3-D shoots, informal club shoots, and state compition. I just wish I had started this a lot quicker than I did. Go to a good pro shop, ask questions,and see what they have to offer. You are never to old to start a new hobbie. Members of a local archery club can be a host if info for you to.


----------

